# do hedgehogs like superworms?



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi. I was wondering do hedgehogs like superworms? because I haven't been able to find mealworms at out local pet shops.

Thank you


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Superworms generally aren't preferable over mealworms. I don't know that hedgeogs like them any better, and you have to cut off the superworm's heads before the hedgie eats them, otherwise they can get bit (Ouch!). Mealworms are availible at petco, and I think petsmart too


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Where are you located? We may have someone on the forum who can recommend somewhere near you.

At my local petstore I have to ask for mealworms because they keep them in a fridge in the back of the store. Have you tried asking?


----------



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi. I am located in saskatoon saskatchewan


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

We've been feeding superworms for many years. Rather than cutting off the heads, I feed it BUTT FIRST to the hedgie. By the time the hedgie gets to the head, they superworm can NOT bite. They are very easy to raise in a colony.


----------



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello! I live in Saskatoon also! I get my mealworms from pretty much anywhere in the city. PetCetera (Circle Centre Mall) does NOT carry live bugs(That's where I got my first Hedgie then I was hooked!!). Petland (Conferderation Mall) or the new one on the South East side has mealworms they are on the small side but watermelon bulks them up really quick. PetSmart has AMAZING sized mealworms. HUGE they look like super worms almost but a bit smaller. I love the Petsmart ones


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I also live in Saskatoon, and I get them from http://www.supercricket.ca/


----------

